# Starting to think about overseeding orchard grass this fall



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have cut my acreage back by almost half and bought a new GP no-till 10 footer last year in partnership with one other farmer. So now it is time to think about over seeding and thickening up my orchard grass and mixed grass hay fields.

Each year I am faced with the same dilemma- the bare spots clearly evident after second cutting will all have the very beginnings of winter annuals by the time to over seed is here-early September. I can't spray in the end of September as it will hurt the orchard grass seedlings, late winter-early spring broadleaf spraying is not particularly effective here and if I use a cleanup spray in late april, the chickweed and henbit have already reeked havoc.

Any body solved this problem, and if so, how?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Fortunately, (one has to have a sense of humor in this business), my OG has gone to seed the last two years, automatically overseeding for me.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If those annuals are already there when it's time to over seed, why don't you just spray and then seed?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

because the good herbicides all have a wait time before seeding and if you wait till the right time to spray and then wait to seed, it is too late in the fall. I have tried the fall spraying and then spring seeding which I don't like the results of, and I have tried fall seeding then early 24d which did not do what I wanted but pasture guard in late april-early may has worked so I will probably go with that and spray as early as possible since the orchard grass does not need sevin for mites like the timothy does. Just hate to track down my orchard grass with a spray truck.


----------

